# Black Magic Hydraulics Weekly Specials



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

We are doing weekly specials here at BMH...For our first special we are doing the Gen III piston take kit for *$200* plus shipping. 
They have been selling so well, were able to price cut!!! When you call and order YOU MUST mention this weekly special to get the deal.
Keep checking this topic for new weekly deals




Or for *$295* get the comp piston block kit.


*If you want the best [email protected]#K the rest*


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

can we order just the block? I already bought just the kit, but my old block needs drilling.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hydros said:


> can we order just the block? I already bought just the kit, but my old block needs drilling.


Yes sir you can...Be around *$115* shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

TTT...STAY TUNED FOR NEXT WEEKS SPECIAL IT WILL COME WITH A FREE SPELL CHECK APPLICATION FOR *ANYONE* WHO NEEDS IT!!!! BUT ONLY IF YOU CAN (LINES-READ-LINES)...A LITTLE BRAIN TEASER FOR THE TARDS!!! LMFAO...


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

How much more to make the tank chrome?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

1SIKMAG said:


> How much more to make the tank chrome?


It would be $50...Tanks are at chrome will be back in a few weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

!!!It's that time again!!! Majestics After Show-N-Hop
We are also doing Pre Registration this year...Mainly for the hoppers
We will post up classes here soon. $300 per class & all entry money will be put forth to increase the purse amount...


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

any deals on raw whammy tank and rods?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

binky79 said:


> any deals on raw whammy tank and rods?


Here's a deal for you $120 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## showlows69 (Dec 31, 2011)

How much are yur batteries Goin for n if the more I get do I get a better deal


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Here's a deal for you $120 shipped :thumbsup:


That's a killer deal. Is that raw tank chrome rods. How long is the tank. Pm me info and where to paypal money


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Starting 8-11 to 8-18 we will offer the GOLD #13 MARZOCCHI PENTA SERIES for the weekly special for $200 shipped
Get them while supplies last :run:


----------



## lowparisianne (Jun 10, 2006)

How much more shipped to canada j8r2s2


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

lowparisianne said:


> How much more shipped to canada j8r2s2


How many you looking for?


----------



## lowparisianne (Jun 10, 2006)

Lol 1


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

lowparisianne said:


> Lol 1


It would b $220 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## lowparisianne (Jun 10, 2006)

Paypal?


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Wats the performance of this gear? Is it the gears inside that makes a difference , Thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

They have paypal


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> It would be $50...Tanks are at chrome will be back in a few weeks :thumbsup:


Would that be chrome rods too? And will this work with the Dedication block?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

1SIKMAG said:


> Would that be chrome rods too? And will this work with the Dedication block?


Yes they would work with the Dedication block


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

Hi bmh customer Service,

do you got my PM?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Granada said:


> Hi bmh customer Service,
> 
> do you got my PM?


YES I JUST PM'D YOU THAT THE ADJUSTED INVOICE HAS BEEN SENT


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Starting 8-11 to 8-18 we will offer the GOLD #13 MARZOCCHI PENTA SERIES for the weekly special for $200 shipped
> Get them while supplies last :run:


I need a few of these


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Pjay said:


> I need a few of these


WAITING FOR THAT CALL BUDDY


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

We are extending the weekly special 8-18 to 8-25 We will offer the GOLD #13 MARZOCCHI PENTA SERIES for the weekly special for $190 shipped
Get them while supplies last :run:

 ​


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

TTT


----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

Any more specials ?
Yo oj check yo email g......


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

chino_lokes_1981 said:


> Any more specials ?
> Yo oj check yo email g......


WHAT EMAIL IS THAT CHINO LOKES??


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

* TTT*


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

How much for competition pump 2 dumps cost?


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

You got any deals on motors?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Texas_82_Grand Prix said:


> How much for competition pump 2 dumps cost?[/QUOTE....A LITTLE CONFUSED DO YOU WANT PUMPS OR DUMPS OR PUMPS WITH DUMPS


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

81monte505 said:


> You got any deals on motors?


NO SIR UNLESS YOU BUY BULK...CASES...


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

These are some good people to deal with, I walked in on Saturday afternoon before super show just to buy a new gear. They were very busy working on some hoppers but they took the time to make sure I got what I needed and treated me like I if I was one of there high dollar customers


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

big gonzo said:


> These are some good people to deal with, I walked in on Saturday afternoon before super show just to buy a new gear. They were very busy working on some hoppers but they took the time to make sure I got what I needed and treated me like I if I was one of there high dollar customers


THATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN FOLKS THAT DO THIS TO EARN A LIVING AND PEOPLE WHO'S WHOLE LIFE IS BASED AROUND THIS LIFESTYLE...GLAD TO HEAR THE CREW TOOK CARE OF YOU BUD!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

big gonzo said:


> These are some good people to deal with, I walked in on Saturday afternoon before super show just to buy a new gear. They were very busy working on some hoppers but they took the time to make sure I got what I needed and treated me like I if I was one of there high dollar customers


Was it me taking care of you? If not I was probably in the back getting dirty with the hoppers. But regardless oj n the crew will try to do their best to help and accommodate who's in the front. Especially when oj is doing 20 things at once


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

*JUST LANDING HERE A BMH ARE THE NEW SKY-HI 4 1/2 TON BLACK COILS...WE WILL BE SELLING FOR $120 PLUS SHIPPING UNTIL 9/30*


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Lmao, someone sent us this...So true...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> *JUST LANDING HERE A BMH ARE THE NEW SKY-HI 4 1/2 TON BLACK COILS...WE WILL BE SELLING FOR $120 PLUS SHIPPING UNTIL 9/30*


Jahaha I was trippin on this pix.. Was like what???

BMH got some sticky coils .. Or what hahah pix upside down.

Post up pix or videos of y'all in Vegas .


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

aphustle said:


> Jahaha I was trippin on this pix.. Was like what???
> 
> BMH got some sticky coils .. Or what hahah pix upside down.
> 
> Post up pix or videos of y'all in Vegas .


NO THE GUY TAKING THE PIC JUST PUT THEM UPSIDE DOWN SO THEY WOULD SIT BETTER FOR THE PIC...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> NO THE GUY TAKING THE PIC JUST PUT THEM UPSIDE DOWN SO THEY WOULD SIT BETTER FOR THE PIC...


Are these the ones i tested on my cutty ?


----------



## BackNtheDay (Mar 25, 2014)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> *JUST LANDING HERE A BMH ARE THE NEW SKY-HI 4 1/2 TON BLACK COILS...WE WILL BE SELLING FOR $120 PLUS SHIPPING UNTIL 9/30*


PM me your paypal info :thumbsup:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

BackNtheDay said:


> PM me your paypal info :thumbsup:


PM ON ITS WAY


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

*HOT OFF THE PRESS FROM THE OWNER!!! AND I QUOTE " WE SOLD SO MUCH AT THE SUPER SHOW WE ARE GONNA KEEP OUR FOOT ON THE GAS FOR THE HATERS!!!" 
**
WITH THAT BEING SAID EVERY WEEKLY SPECIAL IN THIS TOPIC FROM THE BEGINNING WILL BE ON SALE UNTIL THE END OF OCTOBER, PISTON KITS, COILS AND WHAT EVER ELSE IS ON SALE....WE BUY BULK AND PASS THOSE SAVINGS TO OUR CUSTOMERS AND THAT'S WHAT MAKES US THE TOP NOTCH COMPANY IN THE GAME!!!!*


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

ALSO WE ARE ADDING OUR PIVOT BUSHINGS TO THE SALE 60 SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US FLAT RATE!!!!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## chicargoman (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm looking to do the set up on a 78 cutlass I need 2 pumps batteries the works how much.


----------



## chicargoman (Sep 23, 2014)

How much to dip the rear end.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> *HOT OFF THE PRESS FROM THE OWNER!!! AND I QUOTE " WE SOLD SO MUCH AT THE SUPER SHOW WE ARE GONNA KEEP OUR FOOT ON THE GAS FOR THE HATERS!!!"
> **
> WITH THAT BEING SAID EVERY WEEKLY SPECIAL IN THIS TOPIC FROM THE BEGINNING WILL BE ON SALE UNTIL THE END OF OCTOBER, PISTON KITS, COILS AND WHAT EVER ELSE IS ON SALE....WE BUY BULK AND PASS THOSE SAVINGS TO OUR CUSTOMERS AND THAT'S WHAT MAKES US THE TOP NOTCH COMPANY IN THE GAME!!!!*


Ttt


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Dump and tilt bed hydraulic systems with our exclusive strut mount cylinders. No welding on cylinder casing and damaging integrity of cylinders performance. Includes all tabs for mounting. Kit as pictured start @ $599.00 . Many upgrades available. Call for inquiries (702)-222-2112 or Toll free (866) magic33


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


>


----------



## xiaonvren (Oct 16, 2014)

That's a killer deal. Is that raw tank chrome rods








_____________________________________
Here is my fut coins site will sent to you.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Keep a watch out, we got deals so smokin, the "other guys" are wondering why they cant even give their products away...Troo Story brah


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

How much for g body upper adjustables raw.
Do you have any in stock.
How much shipped to 98281?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

In stock $135 
estimate on shipping 20-25


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Got it chips


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> In stock $135
> estimate on shipping 20-25


PM sent


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

charles85 said:


> PM sent


Imma tell OJ to raise the price on u !!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> Imma tell OJ to raise the price on u !!!


Tell him I don't give a fuck ...!! Obama dollars all day ...!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

charles85 said:


> Tell him I don't give a fuck ...!! Obama dollars all day ...!!


Pm sent ! !!! Deposit directly to my acct. !!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> Pm sent ! !!! Deposit directly to my acct. !!


Bitch get your own ...!!  don't be hateing


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

!!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> !!!


Boom done...!!! Paid in full, no homie pay as I can plan ...!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Marzocchi Pumpheads at Black Magic Hydraulics.....
#13 Gear - reg. $225 ea. on Sale now for $190 ea. til supplies last!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

How's the suction port on these bro? Can u put pics of it.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Default Gen III piston tank kit

Anyone having issues adapting the piston tank to fit on a standard block? It appears to me to use a 3/8" or 7/16" drill bit, but, when using only a drill press, part of the hole in the block will be covered once the piston tank is on.

Grinding the tank down might not be an option.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Marzocchi Suction Port Pic


----------



## sergiosheavyhitters (May 13, 2014)

If suction port I was to b smaller would it work better just wondering


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Any piston kit specials as of this week???


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Sunday


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

like I pointed out in the past, the Cashman Field shows are full of people and not enough doors. People need to be careful of a stampede, too many people get packed together trying to get in and out at the same time, This is the door between the show room and the outside hop.


We were there 5/6 years ago, so I don't know if things have changed


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Sunday



:thumbsdown: How many cars are actually on the street with 38" lock ups ?:scrutinize: theres alot out there, but theres more REAL street cars w 12" strokes.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

stocking up on Fittings


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

38" for street? 

Not bad! 

How about when they come off the trailers?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> 38" for street?
> 
> Not bad!
> 
> How about when they come off the trailers?


U gots to have weight to be real street mah ***** :nicoderm:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> U gots to have weight to be real street mah ***** :nicoderm:


I'm new to all this. Wouldn't adding more weight just make your car mimic a teetor totter?

Wouldn't it be more interesting to build a hopper strictly off of power instead of weight?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> :thumbsdown: How many cars are actually on the street with 38" lock ups ?:scrutinize: theres alot out there, but theres more REAL street cars w 12" strokes.


real street car hoppers don't have a 38'' rear lock up.street radicals do.the hop game out there has become the weight watchers game in my opinion.truly sad watching cars float up and down while hopping,some getting stuck a 65''-70''.bring the real street car class back shop owners,you have the power to make this happen because you host most of the hops this days
anyway.:drama:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> real street car hoppers don't have a 38'' rear lock up.street radicals do.the hop game out there has become the weight watchers game in my opinion.truly sad watching cars float up and down while hopping,some getting stuck a 65''-70''.bring the real street car class back shop owners,you have the power to make this happen because you host most of the hops this days
> anyway.:drama:



:shocked:


Everybody sold out homie. China parts, and weight rule the so called hop game :werd:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> I'm new to all this. Wouldn't adding more weight just make your car mimic a teetor totter?
> 
> Wouldn't it be more interesting to build a hopper strictly off of power instead of weight?


Naw, weights what all the cool guy are doing. If u dont have weight, youre chipping.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Naw, weights what all the cool guy are doing. If u dont have weight, youre chipping.


:shocked:

Anyone gonna be taking videos after the show? Be nice to see real street cars in action :yes:.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> :thumbsdown: How many cars are actually on the street with 38" lock ups ?:scrutinize: theres alot out there, but theres more REAL street cars w 12" strokes.


:h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Anyone gonna be taking videos after the show? Be nice to see real street cars in action :yes:.


:roflmao: yeah lets see them ! So anyone with stress points, and 10"/12"/14" strokes, no weight, clean car , means ur a chipper and obviously NOT a "real street car" you are looked down upon from "the big dogs" well , thats a slap in the face to all these customers that have REAL street cars and means that these products dont work without weight ? Time to start buying from a different company that appreciates their customers and dont insult them for having no weight , little lock up, and only doin 35" RESPECT is everything. Ill be needing a few new piston pumps to keep my customers car "chipping" so if any companies have one that dont insult their customers , let me know. :h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> :h5:


:wave: whats good homie ?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Trying to get your secrets lol.Everything is good Cris, thanks for asking...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

MUFASA said:


> :roflmao: yeah lets see them ! So anyone with stress points, and 10"/12"/14" strokes, no weight, clean car , means ur a chipper and obviously NOT a "real street car" you are looked down upon from "the big dogs" well , thats a slap in the face to all these customers that have REAL street cars and means that these products dont work without weight ? Time to start buying from a different company that appreciates their customers and dont insult them for having no weight , little lock up, and only doin 35" RESPECT is everything. Ill be needing a few new piston pumps to keep my customers car "chipping" so if any companies have one that dont insult their customers , let me know. :h5:


The hop has definitely changed..we do need to make a universal rule agreement across the country..which all shows can guide off. But getting the lowrider community to do so is.very difficult. I would to see more talent used then weight. On the street class rule I feel these can be fined tuned..as we spoke about Mufasa. 
I have been approached by a few to see what we can arrange..but I can not do this by myself. We need to take note of where our hobby is going in and what direction. 
I'm was thinking of making a topic to come to a common ground. But unfortunately we did not have the time to do so for this show.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Man this ^ will be very hard to do no doubt

I can already hear all the whining and complaining that would Come with this topic ...but it would be worth a try !

G


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> The hop has definitely changed..we do need to make a universal rule agreement across the country..which all shows can guide off. But getting the lowrider community to do so is.very difficult. I would to see more talent used then weight. On the street class rule I feel these can be fined tuned..as we spoke about Mufasa.
> I have been approached by a few to see what we can arrange..but I can not do this by myself. We need to take note of where our hobby is going in and what direction.
> I'm was thinking of making a topic to come to a common ground. But unfortunately we did not have the time to do so for this show.


Good talk today dogg. Like i had said, nothing personal....just tired of the bullshit like we had discussed. We've been down this road before, it shouldnt take years to bring things back. I understand, things change and evolve, BUT it shouldnt be because of weight...it should be off better products, better suspension mods, electrical wiring, etc. Basically KEEP IT REAL.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Kinda hard to go back to how things were..

Ppl got a taste of the easy" way to get inches and be on bumber...

Hope ppl get back to street cars .. Real street cars.. But then again ppl will keep on using weight whether street or radical..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

aphustle said:


> Kinda hard to go back to how things were..
> 
> Ppl got a taste of the easy" way to get inches and be on bumber...
> 
> Hope ppl get back to street cars .. Real street cars.. But then again ppl will keep on using weight whether street or radical..


Yes, but the problem is people praise the weighted. They are the highest paid class out there so of course people use weight ! The change has to start from there. Remember when weighted cars were exhibition only ?????


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> :roflmao: yeah lets see them ! So anyone with stress points, and 10"/12"/14" strokes, no weight, clean car , means ur a chipper and obviously NOT a "real street car" you are looked down upon from "the big dogs" well , thats a slap in the face to all these customers that have REAL street cars and means that these products dont work without weight ? Time to start buying from a different company that appreciates their customers and dont insult them for having no weight , little lock up, and only doin 35" RESPECT is everything. Ill be needing a few new piston pumps to keep my customers car "chipping" so if any companies have one that dont insult their customers , let me know. :h5:


well said homie:h5:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> The hop has definitely changed..we do need to make a universal rule agreement across the country..which all shows can guide off. But getting the lowrider community to do so is.very difficult. I would to see more talent used then weight. On the street class rule I feel these can be fined tuned..as we spoke about Mufasa.
> I have been approached by a few to see what we can arrange..but I can not do this by myself. We need to take note of where our hobby is going in and what direction.
> I'm was thinking of making a topic to come to a common ground. But unfortunately we did not have the time to do so for this show.


:drama:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

aphustle said:


> Kinda hard to go back to how things were..
> 
> Ppl got a taste of the easy" way to get inches and be on bumber...
> 
> Hope ppl get back to street cars .. Real street cars.. But then again ppl will keep on using weight whether street or radical..


its not hard to do at all.keep the big inch weight watchers gettin stuck class and create a real street car class where you have a real tagged car with a registration in the glove box with no extra weight added at all class.they had them back in the day with now problem.come on shop owners its up to you all to make this happen because you are the ones hosting most of the hops these days.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> its not hard to do at all.keep the big inch weight watchers gettin stuck class and create a real street car class where you have a real tagged car with a registration in the glove box with no extra weight added at all class.they had them back in the day with now problem.come on shop owners its up to you all to make this happen because you are the ones hosting most of the hops these days.


Money talks. No one cares about "competition" or "who is the better/best builder" its all about what makes more money at a show. The so called hop competitions is a TOTAL joke now. But then again, according to "the big dogs" i should just stay quiet along with everyone else because im not hitting 60" w a weighted car :uh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I think it's more of the crowd or the newer crowd that gets wow factor to seeing these big inch cars. Honesty I would like to see more street cars out there doing without weight etc etc. But to see a car doing 80 plus inches, obviously it looks more amusing/ entertaining.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I think it's more of the crowd or the newer crowd that gets wow factor to seeing these big inch cars. Honesty I would like to see more street cars out there doing without weight etc etc. But to see a car doing 80 plus inches, obviously it looks more amusing/ entertaining.


for crowd response yes:yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I think it's more of the crowd or the newer crowd that gets wow factor to seeing these big inch cars. Honesty I would like to see more street cars out there doing without weight etc etc. But to see a car doing 80 plus inches, obviously it looks more amusing/ entertaining.


correct. Its entertainment, but FAKE as a sport. Too many people sold out. This crap is as FAKE as wrestling u watch on t.v. ENTERTAINMENT AND CASH OUT ONLY.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> correct. Its entertainment, but FAKE as a sport. Too many people sold out. This crap is *as FAKE as wrestling *u watch on t.v. ENTERTAINMENT AND CASH OUT ONLY.


Fuck you talkin about breh :scrutinize:?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> Fuck you talkin about breh :scrutinize:?


Sorry to burst ur bubble :tears:

The Rock is NOT a wrestler, as u can see nowadays.....hes ALWAYS been an actor ! !!


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Sorry to burst ur bubble :tears:
> 
> The Rock is NOT a wrestler, as u can see nowadays.....hes ALWAYS been an actor ! !!


No he hasn't !! 

And why you all luvy duvy with BMH now !?

You sold out for some pumps huh :squint:?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> No he hasn't !!
> 
> And why you all luvy duvy with BMH now !?
> 
> You sold out for some pumps huh :squint:?


where in da fuck am i luvy duvy u fuckn jackass ???? !!!


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> The hop has definitely changed..we do need to make a universal rule agreement across the country..which all shows can guide off. But getting the lowrider community to do so is.very difficult. I would to see more talent used then weight. On the street class rule I feel these can be fined tuned..as we spoke about Mufasa.
> I have been approached by a few to see what we can arrange..but I can not do this by myself. We need to take note of where our hobby is going in and what direction.
> I'm was thinking of making a topic to come to a common ground. But unfortunately we did not have the time to do so for this show.


Wouldn't it be a good idea to lead by example :dunno:?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

is weight still that much of an issue? I thought people stopped doing that BS, floating
I don't hop to win, I hop to have fun, cause I love to hop.


BUT
I never did like that idea of "if you want to hop higher, add another battery"


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

MinieMe209 said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Anyone gonna be taking videos after the show? Be nice to see real street cars in action :yes:.


come to the east coast most people trying to hop w no weight


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

:wave:


flaked85 said:


> for crowd response yes:yes:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

83lac-va-beach said:


> come to the east coast most people trying to hop w no weight


Vids?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

My regal was a true daily driven street car flying my plaque everywhere I went. License and insurance in the glovebox and riding locked up in the front everywhere I went so I wouldn't eat the shit out of my front tires as bad lol. That's what made it fun. Riding in traffic on a Tuesday in rush hour and just watching peoples faces and their reactions. Fully functional car with no added weight. 8 batts across the back with 3 pumps. I had a bullshit front pump combo I ran 72 volts to with caprice spindles and 6 turns of coil with adjustable trailing arms in STOCK location. I wasn't on the bumper at all and I was ok with that. There was nothing more fun then pulling my shit out in front of the crib in the middle of the street and just hop it when I was bored. I used to love it when the neighbors came outside with that WTF look on their faces lol anyway story time over. Bring street cars back and save low riding. That circus shit may be cool to look at but it just ain't me..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Btw there needs to be a new topic for this...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

86 Limited said:


> Btw there needs to be a new topic for this...


Start one !


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Start one !


Why not you?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Why not you?


Why not ur mama !!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> Start one !


Not gunna lie man out of all people u need to start this one lol. I'm not even a factor anymore. Collecting all the pics I can get of my old car today. Gunna try to post em up..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahah

Man shyt ain't going to change bro..

It would be fucken awesome if it did

But seeing a car doing 70- 100" is crazy but gets really boring after a while.. Not to mention them shyts getting stuck and having 4-5 guys pulling that shyt down..

But it gonna keep goin on n on.. 

Bring streets shyt back.. N it does start with the shops


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

How bout them specials BMH ??

Straight up raided this topic haha


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

aphustle said:


> How bout them specials BMH ??
> 
> Straight up raided this topic haha


U right lol..


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

there is a topic its call TRUE STREET HOPPERS,I STARTED IT A WHILE AGO.:drama:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Nobody likes that topic foo..!!!

I read on here you was gona be using weight

So get out of here ..!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^

Hahaha just fucken wit that foo.. It all good 

Weight or no weight swing what you bring..


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Why not ur mama !!!


Fuckin wife her up ill call ya step daddy.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Fuckin wife her up ill call ya step daddy.


My wife wont like that


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

aphustle said:


> Nobody likes that topic foo..!!!
> 
> I read on here you was gona be using weight
> 
> So get out of here ..!!!


:uh: you must be new around here.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

aphustle said:


> ^^
> 
> Hahaha just fucken wit that foo.. It all good
> 
> Weight or no weight swing what you bring..


i always do,and i drive mine hours if need be to a hop.fuck weight:thumbsdown:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

flaked85 said:


> there is a topic its call TRUE STREET HOPPERS,I STARTED IT A WHILE AGO.:drama:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> i always do,and i drive mine hours if need be to a hop.fuck weight:thumbsdown:


whats good dana people pushing more weight than drug dealers in there trunks


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahahah^^^

Not true but funny hahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

flaked85 said:


> :uh: you must be new around here.


Ha na not new around here player.. Been inda game for a minute.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> My wife wont like that


 Are you and your wife looking to adopt?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Are you and your wife looking to adopt?


Naw, no more after Watcher. He crazy hno:


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

mufasa need ya help i bought 2pumps an they need motors both what size motors do i need are they just a standard size itll be a street cruiser nothing fancy or show worthy


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

If its motors, get w my boy flaked85. He has good motors.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Can't Wait til Monday! Black Magic Hydraulics Black Eye Friday Sale Starts Now! 

2 Pump Comp Kit consists of : (2) 1/2" Aluminum block pumps with backing plates, chrome H.D. 4 field Hitachi motor, chrome tig welded tank,Rockford Gear.
All 3/8" chrome fittings, polished & chrome DDRV dumps, 1/4" steel hex chrome slow down.
Choice of chrome 3/8" port U.S. made comp cylinders for 6" tp 12" Front deep cups, rear coil over with power balls, 5/16" donuts, All #6 High pressure Italian made hoses w/bite to wire crimp ends, (6) Accumax Solenoids. Choice of 4 or 6 panel with High Quality Cole Hersey switches. 15ft. 9wire cord. " $1250 shipped in the Continental U.S."

Adell-II Super duty, Square Dump. O.G. finish, our Exclusive Candle design that can be Rewond if Solenoid is ever burnt Lifetime Warranty. VS made with 7075 base material and A-2 Tool Steel spool and sleeve- Heat treated to 65 Rockwell.
Also Comes With Amphenol top Connector " $340 shipped in the Continental U.S."
SALE ENDS Dec. 3rd, 2014


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Whats the Price on a reinforced chrome wishbone with brackets, chrome Toyota axle setup for wishbone for impala


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Shout out to BMH for good products!!!! Haters stole my car and tried to strip it but between good parts and a Hella install them busters came up short......gotta get a new tank and rods to rebuild this setup.....


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking for a #11 penta series..price? And do you take paypal..ready to order..lmk


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

They do take paypal.


----------



## westboundcc87 (Jun 12, 2014)

Any pump head for sale? #13?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

83MCinBmore said:


> Looking for a #11 penta series..price? And do you take paypal..ready to order..lmk


SORRY OUT OF STOCK ON THOSE TILL THE NEW YEAR


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

westboundcc87 said:


> Any pump head for sale? #13?


ONLY HAVE PUMP HEADS FOR SALE IN A PUMP AT THIS TIME...STOCK IS LOWER THAN A SNAILS BELLY...


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Do you have pump head seals? I need a heart shape seals for #11 marz.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

crucialjp said:


> Do you have pump head seals? I need a heart shape seals for #11 marz.


Yes 25.00 per set


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

Do u guys do orange anodized? If so u have a pic?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

I will ask..I've seen it but was more a tangerine/yellow


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

Is black magic having any Christmas specials if so can you post thanks


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking for a 3 pump kit w piston pump. BMH you having any holiday specials?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

....

Didn't the holidays just pass??

BMH .. Do you have any regular day specials??

I think these guys already have good prices as it is...

But special deals are always Kool.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Black Magic Hydraulics Slip Yoke Assembly includes Carrier Bearing, 
G-Body Slip Yoke Assembly $200 shipped in the USA 
Caddy/Caprice $220 shipped in the USA 
Big Body Caddy/Lincoln $240 shipped in the USA ..........(Out of Stock 2-3weeks out)


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

cARRIER bEARING aSSEMBLY $95 PLUS s/h


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

I need to buy the slip yoke + carrier bearing assembly, and an amphenol plug for my Adex please. All shipped to 98116.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

$255 Out the door, $200 yoke kit, $55 Amp plug, Free Shipping and Handling


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

BMH Customer service, pm'd you


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> $255 Out the door, $200 yoke kit, $55 Amp plug, Free Shipping and Handling


Sounds good, let me know if you want payment by card or paypal (and what's your paypal email)


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Black Magic Hydraulics Slip Yoke Assembly includes Carrier Bearing, G-Body Slip Yoke Assembly $200 shipped in the USA 
Caddy/Caprice $220 shipped
Big Body Caddy/Lincoln $240 shipped
paypal : [email protected],com


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Thanks BMH, ordered earlier via phone. Always impressed with the quality from you.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Lincoln Slip Yoke Assembly $240 plus S/H


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Big Body Cadillac / Lincoln Slip Yoke Assembly $220 plus S/H (U-JOINT ONLY INCLUDED FOR GM )


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Cadillac / Caprice Slip Yoke Assembly $220.00 plu S/H


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

G-Body Slip Yoke Assembly $200.00 plu S/H


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

New release of 4.5 Ton Hopping coil..Designed for Big body caddy, lincolns and hoppers needing more than the 6 turns available on all other 4.5 coils on the market. These are pre set at 14.5 tall and are 7 Turns with 1.060 wire diameter. 
Black are $140.00 Shipped
Raw are $130.00 shipped
In Continental US
Sale Ends 12/31/14


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> G-Body Slip Yoke Assembly $200.00 plu S/H


Does anything need to be cut or welded?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

That #9 says maximus which is a 13 :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Are yall gonna have any tax time specials...


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Hydros said:


> Does anything need to be cut or welded?




:facepalm:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

Texaswayz said:


> Are yall gonna have any tax time specials...


X2


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Upgrade any BMH Arms order from Bushing Style to Super Pivot Style, must be place at time of Arms order $40pr. or Super Pivot Weld on Ends $55pr. From Black Magic Hydraulics


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

you guys still carry the long impala trailing arms??? any pics


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

When are you getting more of the L.V image dumps in (billet)?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Stocked back up on battery chargers to start the year off
599.00 8 bank digital
And
205.00 on 72 volt Schumacher
Hit us up for inquiries


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

angelm75 said:


> you guys still carry the long impala trailing arms??? any pics


Yes they are still availb. but are made to order per specs. $725 includes wishbone and trailing arms


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

RegalLimited82 said:


> When are you getting more of the L.V image dumps in (billet)?


in process of assembly now should be shipping mid next week


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> G-Body Slip Yoke Assembly $200.00 plu S/H


I need one of these, is it better to order through your website? Usually by the time I get out of work all I get is your voice mail that's full.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

RegalLimited82 said:


> I need one of these, is it better to order through your website? Usually by the time I get out of work all I get is your voice mail that's full.


email me with your info, i'll take care of ya. Rob [email protected]


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Now Accepting PRE ORDER'S for Marzocchi Gears For Feb. Arrival 
#9 $189.00
#11 $205.00
#13 $205.00
Order Now to Get Yours


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT!:h5:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

The Tax Kit, 2Pump Set up with 4.5t Jammer Coils and Power Balls, With shallow cups $1150 or with Deep cups shown $1165 Till Supplies Last !! - See more at: http://s243.photobucket.com/user/Bl...er1_zpsoqjafemw.jpg.html#sthash.XL2nTItW.dpuf


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

any specials on complete single pump piston set ups


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipper wassup


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

looking for 4 pressure gauges for my trunk shipped to NYC 11364?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


>



Hit me with email info!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

aphustle said:


> Hit me with email info!


[email protected]


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

genelow said:


> looking for 4 pressure gauges for my trunk shipped to NYC 11364?


$12ea. plus S/H $15. Total $63, if you want order call us 1866-magic-33


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

@ BMH - do you have chrome precuts? if so, how much shipped to 2 pair to 30093?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

moorevisual said:


> @ BMH - do you have chrome precuts? if so, how much shipped to 2 pair to 30093?


$200 shipping included


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

How much will it be for your 1" ball joint extension for 99 Town car to 93304


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

ja-keem said:


> How much will it be for your 1" ball joint extension for 99 Town car to 93304


Right now im doin a sale $200 shipped in the U.S. for the set includes extensions ball joints and alinement sleeves .


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

do you have any sales on piston kits with a 1/2" port block as well?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

whats the shipping on the 41/2 coils or the 5 ton to 97203?


----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

whats the price on a piston all chrome with chrome adex plumbed & ready to go?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

*do you carry chrome slip yokes? gbody?

*


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Any dump specials?


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

What would be the best coils for a big body lac. 5 ton or 4 1/2 ton for the front and for the rear 3 ton


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Any chrome unbreakable-ball-joints in stock ?


----------



## RIDDLA (Apr 7, 2003)

Powerballs shipped to 87506 how much?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## socalblknmex (Jun 28, 2008)

how much for chrome 4.5 coils and 3.5


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

RIDDLA said:


> Powerballs shipped to 87506 how much?


$100 out the door


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

socalblknmex said:


> how much for chrome 4.5 coils and 3.5


add on $110 for a pair of coils for chrome and 4-6 weeks


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

$55 either coils


----------



## Napa-Matt (Jul 22, 2012)

Whats up BMH, Are the Marzocchi Penta series the newest ones out and do you have any trouble with them?


----------



## Mjbulls23.jr (Jun 28, 2015)

Any pre cut reinforcement kits?


----------



## Lowolds98 (Aug 1, 2015)

How much are the penta pump heads shipped to alaska


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Mjbulls23.jr said:


> Any pre cut reinforcement kits?


naw sorry i do not sell those


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Lowolds98 said:


> How much are the penta pump heads shipped to alaska


i need a zip code for a quote, but yeah no prob.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Napa-Matt said:


> Whats up BMH, Are the Marzocchi Penta series the newest ones out and do you have any trouble with them?


[h=2]







[/h] Yes they are the newest out, have had all good comments back, no probs, and if you are hopping your ride we advise you to use the gear clamp for to help protect and prolong the life of the gear


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE HAD PROBLEMS WITH THEM OUT HERE,WITH THE CLAMP SERIOUSLY,DO YOU RUN THEM IN ANY OF THE SHOPS CARS?LMK. I HAVEN'T SEEN ANY GOOD COMMENTS OR FEEDBACK ON THE NEW GEARS.BEEN LOOKIN FOR A WHILE. ITS BEEN VERY QUIET


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

I need a set of those pivot bushings for a cadillac axle.


----------



## Lowolds98 (Aug 1, 2015)

99504 the crowd of alaska


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

Black Magic should get marzocchi to remake the gladius, colossus , and maximus. Maybe release them as the marzocchi legend series or whatever they feel like calling them. They can make money and people can have good pumps again that don't require additional parts to make them work. The old stuff worked well. The new gears are just new,they are not an improvement. I would buy old style gears all day long.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Lowolds98 said:


> 99504 the crowd of alaska


$205 for the gear and $55 on shipping


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

What up BMH. Quick question. I'm running you're 3/4" pump with upgraded gear/motor, 3/4" to 1/2" to 3/8" hoses to the front. I've only got it on 60v to get the hang of it and after hitting the front switch 20-25 times the motor is too hot to touch and all cables/noids are also very hot. 5 hours later and the motor is still warm. I also seen a small puff of smoke after the 5th tap a few times. Is this normal? I dont want to wire up to 96v if there is an issue somewhere. Never seen smoke when running sealed end caps in the past. 

Brand new batteries, 2/0 cables, 4g cables to connect the 4 solenoids, solid rack, bare metal grounds. Install is solid.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Any input on my question about motor and cables getting too hot???


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm curious too....How does it sound when u lift? Gear dragging put strain on motor? Just a thought? Good luck


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

bodyman1979 said:


> I'm curious too....How does it sound when u lift? Gear dragging put strain on motor? Just a thought? Good luck


It sounds great and its 100% brand new system for the front from pump to cylinders. Quick and snappy too. 36v even gets it off the ground. I broke in the motor on 12v constant, played with it on 36v for a couple weeks and last weekend out it on 60v.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hmmmm


----------



## HitnSwitchez (Jun 17, 2014)

Are these still for 200


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Any input on my question about motor and cables getting too hot???


 What CCA are batteries,and what size gear. 
Also in picture you posted , I want to give you a warning or heads up on the check valve. We seen those shred an O-ring and will sooner or later hang up DUMP.. they are a china copy of a Parker.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> What CCA are batteries,and what size gear.
> Also in picture you posted , I want to give you a warning or heads up on the check valve. We seen those shred an O-ring and will sooner or later hang up DUMP.. they are a china copy of a Parker.


#11 gear that came in the 3/4" pump from you guys. Brand new Exide group 31's. 950cca. Originally cut 1 1/2 turns off the 4 ton coils and it sat high. I cut off another 1/4" turn of coil an the wires seem a bit cooler and the front end has more "float/bounce" Haven't gotten on it much since the coil cut. 

Yeah you and Ron had called me back about the check after sending a pic of it. This isn't a china copy though, ive had it for about 11 years sitting on a shelf. Good looking out.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Cash you're motor still getting too hot?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hydros said:


> Cash you're motor still getting too hot?


I have no idea. Made a couple changes and it seems better but i didnt really try to hop it like before. I haven't touched the switches in 2 weeks, just been cruising another ride and finishing things on another rather than break stuff.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

How much a set of 4 1/2 coils shipped to 75766


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Texas_82_Grand Prix said:


> How much a set of 4 1/2 coils shipped to 75766


coils $135 plus $60s/h


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## bori64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ticket on wishbone set up for a 64


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

bori64 said:


> Ticket on wishbone set up for a 64


 PM SENT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

BMH are you going to be having any Tax Time Specials on a 3 pump setup?


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Do you guys still do chrome shortened rear ends for a 64 ss hardtop?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOW MUCH IS A PISTON KIT?????


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

FOR WHAT????????
:wave::wave::wave:


DIPN714 said:


> HOW MUCH IS A PISTON KIT?????


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Tax kits are ready. Hit up bmh


----------

